# كيف تحترف تنفيذ اعمال التكييف والحريق



## hf m7md (17 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انا مهندس اشتغلت فى مجال تنفيذ اعمال التكييف المركزى والحريق وعندى مشروع تشلرات وعندى مشروع حريق 
وكنت عايز اعرف ايه اللى ممكن اقرأه بحيث اكون فاهم كويس جدا المجال اللى انا شغال فيه
هل انا محتاج اقرأ الاشرى والnfpaولا فى حاجات ممكن اقراها تخلينى كويس فى المجال 
وياريت اللى عنده رد ما يبخلش واللى عنده حاجه تفيدنا ما يبخلش بردو

شكرا للاهتمام


----------



## الأمين حسن (18 سبتمبر 2011)

أولا عليك أن تتابع هذا المنتدى وتعيه جيدا وسوف تتفوق بإذن واحد أحد وكمهندس تنفيذ عليك دائما أن ترجع إالى المراجع في حالة لديك إستفسار فقط أطرح سؤالك هنا على هذا المنتدى طيب أو راجع الإستشاري في هذا المشروع قبل أن تبدأ في التركيب


----------



## م. ابراهيم الكسار (18 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا بقترح على مشرفي قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية أن يكون هناك قسم للأسئلة والاستفسارات خاص بالهندسة الميكانيكية .

مع فائق احترامي .....


----------



## lynxshaheen (18 سبتمبر 2011)

بدك نصيحتي انا باعتبار كنت بحكي انو شو المراجع شو اعمل كيف هي الحياة العملية من ناحية المقاولات و التنفيذ بس صدقني و انا ما بجامل عن جد هاد المنتدى رح تلاقي كل الاجوبة كل ما هنالك عندك مربع البحث السريع اذا كان في شيء معين بتدوّر عليه و بصراحة كل الاخوة عن جد الهم كل الشكر و التقدير و الاحترام على كل المعلومات العملية اللي بقدموها بتكفي انها بعطونا من خبراتهم العملية و ان شاء الله تكون في ميزان حسناتهم و هم اصلا خلوني احب المجال هاد اكتر من اول بكتير و اصير اتوسع فيه اكتر 
رح تلاقي كل شيء بتحتاجو حتى لو ما لقيت في المنتدى بالعكس حط المشكلة بكل تفاصيلها و رح تلاقي مين اللي يجاوبك من اهل الخبرة لأنو كمان هيك رح تفيدنا انا و رح تفيد غيري لأنو يمكن مش خاطر في بالنا السؤال اللي رح تسألو و بنفس الوقت يمكن نواجهو بالمستقبل ان شاء الله لما الاقي وظيفة اللي عم بسعى دايما وراها و هاي نصيحة مجرّب لأني عم باخد حاليا دورات كتير عشان الاقي وظيفة بالهدف اللي بدي اياه بس صراحة المنتدى لقيت فيه شغلات كانت تنطرح رؤوس اقلام بكفي انها مشروحة بشكل واسع و الاحلى كمان انو في كمان ناس بتناقش و هيك بتشوف عدة اراء و اقبل مني كل الاحترام و التقدير
و ما تبخل علينا بالمعلومات العملية لأنك رح تفيدني كمان


----------



## lynxshaheen (18 سبتمبر 2011)

كمان الاشري و كود مكافحة الحريق يعني عندي اياهم بس اذا بدك تقرأهم هاد ما رح تخلص لأنو كثاااااااار هو بالاحرى بترجعلهم عشان جداول معينة او قيم معينة و شروط و مواصفات معينة بس في بالمنتدى موضوع ملخص فيه اهم شي بالكودات المستخدمة بتمنى انك تطلع عليه


----------



## elmutaz (18 سبتمبر 2011)

امممممممم ممتاز


----------



## hf m7md (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

صديقى امين / طبعا بشكرك على الاهتمام والرد وطبعا انا لاقيت فى المنتدى ما لم اجده فى اى مكان اخر ويكفينى انه هو اللى حببنى فى المجال وحول تفكيرى اليه يعنى بمنتهى البساطه انت عندك حق جدا وربنا يكرم كل من ساهم بموضوع ولو حتى بسيط والمنتدى مليان بصراحه من الاخ زانيتى وصبرى سعيد وغيرهم وغيرهم بصراحه ربنا يباركلهم


----------



## hf m7md (18 سبتمبر 2011)

صديقى لينكس شاهين/
معك كل الحق وربنا يكرمنا ويوفقنا جميعا لما نحب ونرضى واشكرك على الاهتمام


----------



## رجب رجب (22 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اقترح وضع مخطط كامل ثلاثي الأبعاد من التشيلرات غلى وحدات مناولة الهواء الى الدنابر وثم الى فتحات توزيع الهواء ويكون يحتوي على كل ما امكن من التجهيزات والمواصفات للأجهزة وأنواعها 
وشكرا


----------



## ibrahem.abuaqel (25 أكتوبر 2014)

مممتاز


----------



## thunderspeed (27 أكتوبر 2014)

رائع


----------

